# Waiting impatiently on Fancy



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Earliest due date December 27th or could be as late as Januaty 17th. She had a single the last time. She is much bigger this time and her poor udder almost drags the ground.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goodness, you may have to get her a bra!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! What type of buck is she bred to?

Did you have to help the kids nurse last year because of the low udder?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Exciting! What type of buck is she bred to?
> 
> Did you have to help the kids nurse last year because of the low udder?


She is bred to a dapple buck. She was able to nurse fine last year so hopefully she will this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty mama to be, happy kidding.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Pretty mama to be, happy kidding.


Thank you!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck! A bra could help her carrying all that weight, but of course her nipples must be free when the small ones come. Can you make one yourself, maybe?

To me, it looks like two, but you never know! For checking when it is time, I suggest the tail ligaments. When they are totally gone, and you can feel your own fingers under her spinal cord (if she allows you to try; the region usually gets very sore when labour has begin to prepare), then the kids should come within 24 hours. When number one has come out, number two usually comes within 10 - 20 minutes. When the kids begin to suckle, this stimulates the uterus to contract, which helps the afterbirth to come out. Check that it comes out whole. Then offer her it to eat, it is said to content prolactin and other important signal substances.

But maybe you already know all this! Good luck anyway!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Good luck! A bra could help her carrying all that weight, but of course her nipples must be free when the small ones come. Can you make one yourself, maybe?
> 
> To me, it looks like two, but you never know! For checking when it is time, I suggest the tail ligaments. When they are totally gone, and you can feel your own fingers under her spinal cord (if she allows you to try; the region usually gets very sore when labour has begin to prepare), then the kids should come within 24 hours. When number one has come out, number two usually comes within 10 - 20 minutes. When the kids begin to suckle, this stimulates the uterus to contract, which helps the afterbirth to come out. Check that it comes out whole. Then offer her it to eat, it is said to content prolactin and other important signal substances.
> 
> But maybe you already know all this! Good luck anyway!


Thank you


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

I see now that she passes under something that takes some hair away from her back. Probably in a doorway made for smaller goats. Maybe you can put something soft there, to prevent her from getting real wounds? Or maybe it was at her previous place? Can that owner be interested in the tip, maybe?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I see now that she passes under something that takes some hair away from her back. Probably in a doorway made for smaller goats. Maybe you can put something soft there, to prevent her from getting real wounds? Or maybe it was at her previous place? Can that owner be interested in the tip, maybe?


She is in a big open stall. Her hair is just ruffled up. She doesn't have any bald spots. Thanks for your concern though


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Are we talking about the same photos?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Are we talking about the same photos?


I am not sure...I dont see any bald spots on her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's a beautiful doe! I'd guess she'll go sooner rather than later given how big her udder is already. I like the idea of using a bra to help support it. I know they make udder supports so you could definitely look at those and try to make your own if you get concerned and feel she needs it.
I am also not seeing bald spots on her? Just messing hair towards the rear which is very common, especially this time of your? Could be the way Trollmor is viewing it on their screen? I know things look different on my desktop computer vs. my phone (I'm on my computer now).


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> if you get concerned and feel she needs it.


https://www.caprinesupply.com/products/goat-management/general-management/udder-support.html


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> She's a beautiful doe! I'd guess she'll go sooner rather than later given how big her udder is already. I like the idea of using a bra to help support it. I know they make udder supports so you could definitely look at those and try to make your own if you get concerned and feel she needs it.
> I am also not seeing bald spots on her? Just messing hair towards the rear which is very common, especially this time of your? Could be the way Trollmor is viewing it on their screen? I know things look different on my desktop computer vs. my phone (I'm on my computer now).


Thank you! I will check into the udder support for her. I am not sure what she is seeing on the pictures.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Update: she had this discharge last night, but still holding those babies


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

More discharge:/ wondering how much longer she will wait


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Christmas babies?!?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Christmas babies?!?


That would be awesome!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Day 148...still no babies. She has been having discharge on and off for about 1 week. I hate waiting


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Trollmor said:


> Are we talking about the same photos?





aimiecrowder said:


> I am not sure...I dont see any bald spots on her.


I mean photo number 3 in the first entry of this thread. If I am wrong, so much better!!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> I mean photo number 3 in the first entry of this thread. If I am wrong, so much better!!


I think what you are seeing is where her fur is messy. She has a very thick coat and bites and licks back there right now She did that the last time she was bred too.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you! Good she is ok. But why does she leck and bite? Itches?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Thank you! Good she is ok. But why does she leck and bite? Itches?


She only does it when she is bred


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

aimiecrowder said:


> She only does it when she is bred


Hm, there ought to be a reason. Hormones giving an sensation of irritation?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Hm, there ought to be a reason. Hormones giving an sensation of irritation?


I am not sure...I asked the vet the last time he was out here and he didn't see any lice or anything so he said as long as she isnt pulling her hair out he wouldn't do anything to treat it


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

aimiecrowder said:


> I am not sure...I asked the vet the last time he was out here and he didn't see any lice or anything so he said as long as she isnt pulling her hair out he wouldn't do anything to treat it


Hm. Lice you would have seen by yourself long ago, wouldn't you! There are tiny such, but they thrive all year round.

I am just scratching my head for ways to make her pregnant time nicer. Must be uncomfortable to reach back like that again and again!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Still waitingmore discharge in the past few days. Udder getting bigger and her belly is huge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every day she is getting closer.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Every day she is getting closer.


The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't let her out, she may side swipe something. lol


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Don't let her out, she may side swipe something. lol


Lolshe is stuck in the kidding pen until the baby or babies are born. Her sides move like their is an alien In there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would allow her to go outside during the day, if you can check on her often.

She needs the exercise, which is good for pregnancy and it helps her rumen.
Not good leaving her penned up 24-7.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! Walking is so critical for getting the kids in birthing position! Get her out and walking a bit.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

She finally had 2 little boys today


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Baby pictures


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay! (dance) They are so cute! Her poor udder looks huge!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

AWwww, SO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Yay! (dance) They are so cute! Her poor udder looks huge!


Yes it is huge. She struggles laying down because it is so big


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What cute little bucklings. Congratulations. :hbd:


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

So I have a question. When I went to the barn this afternoon she had delivered both babies. The bigger one was dry and up nursing. The smaller one was on the other side of the pen and she hadn't tried to clean it. I put it over by her and she licked at it a little bit. Now she is being really rough with it and moves away from it any time it gets close. I have held it and let it nurse but I have never had one reject a baby. Any advice?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations! Wow, poor little thing. Maybe moving the bigger one away for a bit. So momma has to focus on the littler one. 
Does it have any problems like a cleft palate or anything. Momma might have a reason to reject it. I just don't know. Maybe more experienced goat moms can jump in here. 
@toth boer goats @SalteyLove


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations on the kids!
She's such a pretty doe! And WOWZER - that is a huge udder. mg: How old is she and how many times has she kidded?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh darn, sorry I missed this yesterday. How did it go overnight? 

You could try putting both kids in a wire dog crate in her stall then let them out every 1-2 hours with her head tied and allow both to burse.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

I tried taking the bigger one out for a little while and she still ignored the smaller one. I dont see any defects or anything with the smaller one. She is 3yrs old and 2nd time kidding. She had a single the first time. I ended up bringing him inside last night and giving the colostrum by syringe. I am going to try again today and see if she will let him nurse. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez, I'm sorry I had high hopes she'd accept the little one. Keep trying and telling her it's her baby and she needs to care for it. I really hope she comes around. Is there another doe you can graft the baby on to?


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't give up too soon about making her accept both, although I have negative experiences. About 30 minutes after birth is the bond made between mother and kid. If something goes wrong during this time, e.g., if the mother concentrates too much on number 1, it is very difficult to repair afterwards. See to it that the younger one gets enough milk, it will need the energy to be able to fight for his right to live.

Once I managed to fool a dam to take in an orphan. I waited patiently with the 5-days-old in my lap until she had delivered number 2, then I very quickly made a heap of kids behind her. Before she had got up and turned 180°, there was a heap of 3 entangeled kids, all smeared with the number 2's liquid. She looked a little confused, as if thinking "Here is one too much, but which one?" (My 5-days-old did not like to get wet, she struggled rather much!)

You have no liquid of the right smell to use, but you could try to rub the kids to one another, to make #2 smell like #1. Maybe she will get the message.

And of course, avoid that #2 learns that it hurts to try to get to the udder! mg:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

I would milk some out of each teat, to make her more comfortable. She may be sore as to why she is not wanting to tend to them all.
Be sure her milk looks good and no mastitis, she is huge.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's momma doing now? Has she come around to accepting the little one yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

No unfortunately she wouldn't accept him at all. She was so mean to him. I am milking her and bottle feeding him.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Dang  Oh well, sometimes it happens.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry you have to do this, more work. Very lovable baby as a consequence though.:run:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sad, I am sorry.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

We ended up selling the one she rejected as a bottle buck. The other one is doing well


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

SandyNubians said:


> Awww what a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable.


Thank you


----------

